# Blue Book Rental Rates



## jfusilloPE (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone have access to the Blue Book Rental Rates/Equipment Watch? I am doing a T&amp;M Change Order and I need to book out the contractor's equipment rates.

Thanks,

JFuze


----------

